# Canberra - Black Mountain ( Anzac Day BBQ / Drinks / Yak )



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Come one, come all...

Some of our better halves ( Paffoh's Claire & Red's Kylie ) have thought of a wonderful idea of having a BBQ / Drink / Yak this Anzac Day Wednesday at Black Mountain Peninsula ( Activities not necessarily in that order ).

A public BBQ / table will need to be secured fairly early but the food and social aspect is scheduled for 12 noon sharp ( Please BYO food / drinks ), with kayak fishing festivities promoted before and after the feed I hope to encourage most of you down for a great get together and a plunder of Redfin for all those inclined.

Would be good to have another Canberra get together before Lake Burley Griffin shuts down towards and into the cold winter months, please register your interest here so I can let the ladies know who to expect.

Everyone is welcome and suggestions for fishing times more than appreciated...

Garrick? Squidder? Victor? Itchyant? Polar? Granpop? Luderick? Kim? ( Who else did I forget? )

Confirmed to attend so far :

* Claire & Paffoh ( Fish / Social )

* Kylie, Red + family ( Fish / Social )

* Funda, Gracefullily + family ( Fish / Social )

* Squidder ( Fish / Social )

* Garrick ( Fish - To Confirm )

* Itchyant ( Fish - To Confirm )

* Caught 2 ( Social )

* Granpop ( Fish - To Confirm )

* Adrian + family ( Fish / Social )

* Bart 70 + family ( Fish / Social - To Confirm )

* Victor ( Fish / Social - To Confirm )


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Barring other family commitment, we will be there 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds good Paff, at this stage I should be attending (not sure about the better half) - I'm keen to meet the crew. I'll probably get down there to fish between 7 and 8am - I'll confirm tomorrow.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well you forgot me :evil: but you must have known I would not be able to make it! other lunch time comitments already exist, and am going non-yak fishing in the morning too with another fellow.

Have fun all!

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

What a great idea, I will be there with bells on  Is there anything I can bring, I could easily knock up some variety of dessert the night before?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry Ash, also forgot Adrian! ( No offence guys, pressure was on... My brain that is ).

Sounds like a plan, not sure what time everyone is keen for a fish but it dosent matter anyway as the plastic army will be out in force from about 7am to churn the lake, I will have a think about what time I can get there and let you guys know ASAP... Just waiting on Red and Allan to respond.

Jason, mate can you make a Lemon meringue pie? ( Yummmmmmm ).

Saying that even some Burley Griffin rock cakes would go down a treat...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll be there with my Daughter Boo Boo (dont tell her I still call her that lol) for a fish in the morning from about 8.30ish, Suzi will probably just come down for a feed & yarn at lunch time.

Very flexible on venues or times as it was already planned to take Amanda out for a fish somewhere to introduce her to fishyakking, just not too early as Boo Boo is not a morning person :lol:

cya's there 8)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bugger...double bugger!!

Would have loved to join everyone - Therese is keen also. Was heading back to the coast for 5 days on Anzac Day and could have diverted through Canberra for a get together and yak......but both the yaks are down the coast, so not much chance for us to get on the water.....

oh well.....always next time....Give us plenty of notice for the next one and I will make sure I bring both yaks back from the coast the weekend before.

Hope the day goes well....

Bart70


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Great idea but it looks like my misses took advantage of me being down at the bay this past weekend and has already made other plans. I might join you guys for an early quick reddie bash. Will keep you posted but for now I am out for lunch.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUg0qyYAABNfgAASQIMAEII4FAA379+gIAB0KnqeRGjJoDINNqekGqfqaRkAZBoyGgNApRiwxyi1B1v3KE/q+HyxXEGKKIeXA4ewSfKmgGemcYUlQeTRHvgBVK8giKkFYP86Zm5rXVwUw5L2tlj+LuSKcKEgkGlWTA==


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Paffoh,
No worries about the temporay loss of memory. It just gets worse as we all get older.

I have been given the GO for a AM fish, on ANZAC day. Was thinking about LBG. So all has worked out that way.

Fiona and the Kids will be there for the Lunch. They will be at a Play group. So if you see me disapear. Don't panic. I will be back with the Tribe.

We will be a bit more organised this time. (I hope.)

Looking forward to seeing the New Faces. The redfin will be a welcome bonus. (Baked with Sea Salt and Lemon Juice)

C U one the Water
Adrian


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

caught2 said:


> Robert
> 
> I can't get enthused about LBG ATM, so if you want to stop by and use Green Genji let me know and I'll bring him down for you/Therese.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kim,

Will discuss further with Therese and let you know....

Rob


----------



## Booligal (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

I havent been on here for a while and it is great to see the number of Canberra based people growing. While I would love to make the get together to meet I have plans to head up to the Brindabellas with the girl friend on ANZAC day. Please add me to the list of Canberra yackers for any future events.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRXaAzgAABPfgAASYSMAEAwCUIA/796gIABkNVPZGmqaeJPUMIxpPU/VDGI0yaaYExMJpg4CETGexxw956TY6OvcmWuDqNvN4FR321XXnFcg7d9fvg7ccW05vlKU6YyBkge9oIxF1YfOxQWzIipFxzMrAbbiBkXckU4UJAV2gM4A


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Paffoh said:


> Can you make a Lemon meringue pie


Lemon meringue is easily done 



redphoenix said:


> Jase: Key lime pie?
> :twisted:


I'll have to call Melbourne for the recipe (forgot to bring my recipe folder back up with me :x ) but should be a goer :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

At this stage I'm a maybe but most likely will be there.

Victor


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Work has a habit of derailing all my plans - I may or may not make it in the morning - but will certainly try to come along to meet everybody.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Temperature forecast for Wednesday- 7 to 18 ( Partly cloudy )

Should be better conditions than today ( Fingers crossed ), I will be arriving at 8am at the Black Mountain boat ramp for a a yak till about 11:30, Claire and Kylie will arrive at 11:30am to set up base at the closest BBQ / Table available to the boat ramp ( approx 200m I think ) near the park / swimming area / carpark... If you have yak wheels bring them, may help moving kayak's to and from the site as I am going out after the social for a bit of a Redfin Bash.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds great Parrof, hope vic leaves the pink booties at home tho :lol:

Looking forward to getting Boo Boo out for a redfin sesh, even if it means I wont get to fish much.

What you want us to bring tucker wise?


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

In other words Paff what does Suzi need to bring at lunch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Just bring some food, drinkies etc etc.

Claire has made a salad or 2 so what ever you guys want to cook on the BBQ is fine with me ( Lets hope we secure one! ), can always cue up and throw daggers at the users anyway ( Nicely mind you. )

Even a roast chook would do


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

can chuck the camping bbq's in the car too, that way we get to cook where we want when we want ??

I can bring two bbq's if you want me too.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdIbJPAAAAWRgECBIkAcICAAIpjQ2oQAw1WNNEMK4XckU4UJDSGyTwA=


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Derek - just logged on - wont yak but if my pedalling legs make it I call in to say hello - attempting pushbike ride from Kambah to Civic


----------

